

Ask HN: What version of BlackBerry JDE to use? - NonEUCitizen

Hello.  I am seeking a recommendation on what version of the BlackBerry JDE to use.  The video http://www.blackberry.com/DevMediaLibrary/view.do?name=java, at around 3:20 or so, correlates device model to JDE version.  Is there a good source of data for installed base of each device model?  Thanks!
======
rdrimmie
4.2 is the oldest worth developing for at this point, the vast majority of
devices support it. My impression is that most developers currently use 4.5
(because the IDE tools are improved), then go back and compile for previous
versions.

The JDE is on its last legs, even internally RIM is switching to the Eclipse
plug-ins they make available.

RIM does have the numbers you need, but they're only available to Alliance
developer partners, who are under NDA. From what I've heard (which is
guaranteed to be somewhat inaccurate) more than 85% of devices are on 4.2 or
greater, with the majority being on 4.5, which finally includes facilities for
updating the OS over the air.

